# stocking suggestions for 12gal nano...



## swingshift (Jan 15, 2009)

with a deep sand bed (20lbs crushed coral, 10lbs live sand), 7lb or so cured live rock, plus a couple lbs of live rock rubble in the wet/dry filter. I'm thinking a couple of snails, a hermit crab or 2, and 1 fish, max length 1" or less, that prefers a solitary environment. any thoughts would be appreciated! I'd also like to incorporate some hardy, non-photosynthetic corals into the mix. parameters as follows: 
temp 80F
ph 8.3
spec. grav 1.023
alk 1.9
calcium 200 ppm
amm 0
'trates 0ppm
'trites 0ppm
hardness was written down when i had it tested at the LFS, then was promptly soaked with sample water on the way home. waiting on my own hardness test kit in the mail.


----------



## swingshift (Jan 15, 2009)

nothing yet? ok... i'm starting to lean towards 1 citron goby, a few turbo snails, and some hermit crabs. any comments? seriously, feel free to speak up...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

be careful with the crushed coral as it can trap debris and detritus. 

please explain "hardy non photo synthetic corals"

as for fish, a clown or even pair would work but that would be it along with some inverts. take the rubble rock from the wet dry and just keep it all in the display.


----------



## swingshift (Jan 15, 2009)

"please explain 'hardy non photo synthetic corals'"
something that doesn't have too specific of lighting demands, something that can be sustained with a minimum of special needs. this is my first saltwater setup, and i want to start with the easier to keep species.
i understand a lot of people have to constantly trim back their anthellia and GSP.they seem like as good a start as anything...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

easy to keep but they are going to need light, actually the corals themselves arnt "photosynthetic" but rather the algae that has a simbiotic relationship with it is which the coral eats. thats another topc. 
if you have power compact lights you could have mushrooms, zoanthids, leathers and softies.


----------

